#  9

## KotD

.  .    ,      .)   .   . ,    .

1.	 .    15%.    1%  ,     15%   -.       5%-10%.  1%     15%   -.
2.	 .    - ? ,     . 
3.	   .     .    .           .
4.	     ?        .   ?           ?    -    ?
5.	 .       20     ,    .     .
6.	.           .
7.	.    .      .  .         ,   , ..    (18 %).   ,    . , ,       , ..    .  ? , ,   ?     ?  ,   ?     ,    .
8.	. , ,      ,       ,     ,     .
9.	.    .     .      . 

    .    .    ,    ?  , .      ?  , ,  . 
 .

----------


## .

1.  
2.     .   ,      
4.       .    "" -    ,     :Big Grin: 
5. 25 .    30 .  -   
6.  
7.      .       .  ,    ,     

  .    ?    .           .         .        .       .      - .
FAQ c Q11  Q14

----------


## KotD

,  , .    ).    .     . 
,  ,   .   ,  , ..       ,  , ,    ,         ,   .   ,     ,  ,  .            .    .  ,   " ".      .        . ..   -.
     . .     . .

----------


## .

> .


  .       ,     .
 -,    ,   FAQ. 
       ,          :Frown:

----------


## KotD

> .       ,     .
>  -,    ,   FAQ. 
>        ,



.  ,   ..      :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

> 3.	   .     .    .           .


        7     .     5000 .

----------


## KotD

> 1.  
> 7.      .       .  ,    ,



..     1000  (..     )   152,54  .    847,46.          1100.         .    1200.             .  1416 . ..    216 ,    . 
 ?     ?   ,           ?

----------


## .

,          ,    , :
1.     1180,  ...180  . 
2.    1298,  .. 198  
3.   : 198 - 180 = 18      . 
       (), 
1.     1180,  
2.     1298,  .. 198 . .
3.      ?    ,    .
  ,  . 
       ,     .

----------


## KotD

> ,          ,    , :
> 1.     1180,  ...180  . 
> 2.    1298,  .. 198  
> 3.   : 198 - 180 = 18      . 
>        (), 
> 1.     1180,  
> 2.     1298,  .. 198 . .
> 3.      ?    ,    .
>   ,  . 
>        ,     .



,     .  . .

----------


## KotD

. , .

-, ,  , -   . ,       . .  . ..  .     .   .    : "  ".     ?      ?    .           .      -   ?         ?

   "" ,    . 
1. -4.     .       ? ,    -  ,   .          ?  ,  ? ,         ,    .
2.-3.         ,    : "      ,           183    ;".      ,     ?
3. -3.          .     ?         ? -   ,    .       ?
4.      . ,   - ?         5  ,      ? 

  .
 , .

----------


## Andyko

1.


> -



2.
3.

----------


## KotD

.     ?

----------


## Andyko

> .           .


 -  ,   ,      :Wink:

----------


## agur

> ?


** ** ** ** **.

       ,       
http://www.audito.ru/codes/okved/index.htm

----------


## KotD

> -  ,   ,


, -    ))). 
   .   3 ,  2  .      .
  .    ?     -  ,     ?

----------


## KotD

> ** ** ** ** **.
> 
>        ,       
> http://www.audito.ru/codes/okved/index.htm


     ,    ,        ,    .

  #2              ,        .  .  )      ;

       ?

----------


## Andyko

,      :Smilie:

----------

!    :    -           .  .    .
2.    .
3.  ,         .
4.         / 5    ,    (  ,   )  ,      .

----------


## KotD

, ,      ?),       ?
   .     .            ?       .   -   ?     ,   ?
http://www.klerk.ru/news/?33855     .      ?  -   2005 .

 ,    ,     (.   ,        . , ..     , ..    ,         ?        ?

----------


## KotD

,    )))
  ,      , Andyko ,      .  ?
       ?       ,      .   ,    ?    ?          ?

----------


## Andyko

*KotD*,     :Smilie: 
   : 001  002     5  6
**   .

----------


## agur

,     ,  ,   .
 :     ,  ,       ,    35  9%-     .
   ,   ,    .
    "" ( )  -           .



> ?


  (-)    ,   ,  -  "   " :Smilie:

----------

> 2.    .


 .       ,   .

----------


## KotD

,  )))

----------


## KotD

, ?
 ,    ,     (.   ,        . , ..     , ..    ,         ?        ?

----------


## .

> ..    ,


 . 



>

----------

> ,   ?


      ,      24001.          .                  "".            .

----------

> ,    ,


  ,      ..      .          ,    .

  . ,        ,      -,     ,   ,

----------


## .

> ,        ,      -,     ,   ,


  .       .    ,      ,   .



> .


           .          ,   ,      .

----------

> .          ,   ,      .


  ,    ,    (     )          .   ,   ()         .          ( 6  15%).

----------


## .

,   ,   .         .      ?



> 


     -        ?

----------

:         .     ,   .  (    )         .(      - ).   ...     ,

----------


## .

. .    .

----------

.. ...

,  ()       .           (   ),                              .      ?

----------


## .

.       ? ,  ,    -  .    -?

----------

( -  )    .  ,      .

----------

> .. ...


   ,         (    ).                  . (       ,

----------


## .

> ,      .


 , .            ?     ,   - ,     ?



> ,


  ,    ,     .     .

----------

> - ,     ?
> 
>    (   . ,     ) (         ) -     ,  () ...    ,          .     ...    ,    .  .. 
> 
>   ,    ,     .     .


   ???  ...

----------

..     ...

----------


## .

(   ),      .     ,   .      .

----------


## K@trin

> ???  ...


   :       ,                 .         ,   .      :    , -    -   .  -         .   ,       ,       .

----------

..     -, -      .
       ,   ,   ,      (    ,     )  -  .     .

----------


## .

> ,     ,  -


    ,    .   ,       :Frown:           ,    . 
  - ,    -  ?  ,    ?

----------

> -  .     .


     (  ,    ),   ,    ,  -   ,      ,       .

----------


## DIR

,      ,   ,   - . , ,  ...

----------


## agur

> )  -  . ** .


  ?
   ,  /?

----------


## .

*agur*,           .

----------


## agur

,,          :yes: ,     ,         (  , ,    :Smilie: )

----------


## Cooler

> 


 **    :         ,   .

,        ?

----------

> , ,  ...


 ...    ( )   N-      .    ,    ( ,    2004 .)              ,    ...(    ,      ,   )    ,   ""   .        ,         , .    ( . , , ).

----------

> ,    . 
>   - ,    -  ?  ,    ?


  ..     - (       ...   ..     , ,  ...  ,    3 ..      ...   3 ...    1.   -, 2. -      3. .) .       ,     3 ...         ,   .

----------

> ?
>    ,  /?


     ,   ,       ..  ,    .     /

----------


## .

> ,         , .    ( . , , ).


    .     .          ,        :Wink: 



> ,   ,      .


    ,       ? ,          ,    ?



> ,   .


   ,  .         ,         .       .      ,         .

----------


## Cooler

> , .    ( . , , )


 ,  - ,     ,      .

,     ,   ,   .316 .         -     19  2006 . N 03-11-05/130

----------


## Storoj

> ,          ,    , :
> 1.     1180,  ...180  . 
> 2.    1298,  .. 198  
> 3.   : 198 - 180 = 18      . 
>        (), 
> 1.     1180,  
> 2.     1298,  .. 198 . .
> 3.      ?    ,    .
>   ,  . 
>        ,     .


           ,    ?

----------


## agur

> ,    ?


   6%       .
   15%,    ,      .

----------


## K@trin

*Storoj*,     ,   . *agur*,    .

----------

, ,          ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## K@trin

**,       .

----------



----------


## mainka

!  ,         (   ).   ,     ,         (    )

----------


## nskpc

,  !      2005 .             ....  -  ...    ... 
1.      ?      ,    ,     \....
2.          ?     ?    ,    -  ?
3.     -    (, ., )   ...,            ,         ...         ( ): 
   NSKPC,    ,     ...,                 54  0*******  *******,   ,  ___________________________________,   ,   _______________________________________________________________________,
   _____________________________________________________,   ,     .

 !
 :Smilie:

----------


## SergeiP

1.   -  ,        .
2.     ** .

----------


## nskpc

....   ,       *** .....      ,  ,    ....  ?

----------


## SergeiP

,   " ",    .
 - .

    , ,  "  ".       ** ,   **.

     ,       :-)

----------


## nskpc

,     ...  :Stick Out Tongue:   - ...   ...   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 1.      ?      ,    ,     \....


      .          
    -       ?  :Smilie: 



> 2.          ?     ?    ,    -  ?


           .



> NSKPC,    ,


 .     - .   -  .

----------


## nskpc

> .     - .   -  .


 , ...        ?    ,         ,     .. ,     ,   ! :Confused:

----------


## .

> ?


   .     -  .            .       ,

----------


## nskpc

,        -  !?          ?

----------


## .



----------


## pikus

.      .....   ,      ??

----------


## Storn

,

----------

,  
[/QUOTE]


  ??

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=57673
    ,   ,   /.

----------

> .       ,   .


      ,

----------


## .

--,         ?   :Embarrassment:  
-        .  ,        .

----------


## '

,   ,  :
1.      , 1   
2. 3, 1   
3.  ,  -  , 1   

:
1.     ,   3864 (2576 . , 1288 . ).
2. , 13 %   .
3.   ,  6  15%       .

   ?  :Redface:

----------


## .

> ,   3864 (2576 . , 1288 . )


    ?      ,      2008 ,       :Embarrassment: 



> 2. 3, 1


          ,   ,

----------


## '

*.*

       , .    3864/4.         ?

        3?  :EEK!:        ,   ( ! ) ?

OFF   .     .   ... :Frown:

----------


## '

!    ,     ,    .   -  ,    31  ,    .

    ,      .  :Redface:

----------


## .

> 3?


  ,  - ,       3-?



> ,   ( ! ) ?


   ? 



> ,     ,    .


 .



> ,      .


     26.2,        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## '

*.*

_  ?_ 

 :Wow: 

_    26.2,        ?_ 
 :Redface:  !  :Love:

----------


## .

>

----------

> ..     -, -      .
>        ,   ,   ,      (    ,     )  -  .     .


*   ,  ,     * _     (1 )_ !        ,  ,      !     : 127015, . , / 100   .  : pvk@p-v-k.ru. 

 :Stick Out Tongue:      !

----------


## imger

> ,          ,    , :
> 1.     1180,  ...180  . 
> 2.    1298,  .. 198  
> 3.   : 198 - 180 = 18      . 
>        (), 
> 1.     1180,  
> 2.     1298,  .. 198 . .
> 3.      ?    ,    .
>   ,  . 
>        ,     .



  :     6%,    ( )       ,      15%,      ,      - ?

----------


## .

.        ,    6   15%

----------


## imger

> 6%       .
>    15%,    ,      .


    ?


,     ,   ,    , , ,           .
      ?          ,      ?

----------


## .

> ?


     ,      -. 



> ,      ?


     ?
    ,    ,    .

----------


## imger

?

----------


## .

.      ,   .

----------


## imger

...        ?

----------


## .

? ?

----------


## imger

1. ..      ?

2.       ,       ,      ?

----------


## .

?
 -   ,

----------


## imger



----------


## .

,     ,

----------


## imger

?   ?

----------


## .

...      .
  ,

----------


## imger

,        ,   ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

.  ,     ?     ,

----------


## Domino

!
    ,     :Smilie: 
      ,    .
  () ,      .
     .     -   :Smilie:     ,          .       :
  ,      (13%).   ,  -    .   /? ..      10%,      ?
 :Redface:

----------


## .

> ,  -    .   /?


 .         .
         10%.   ,

----------


## Domino

!   :Smilie: 
-   ,  .      :Stick Out Tongue:    .
  !

----------


## Domino

,                ()     ?

----------


## .



----------


## traiton

.!
       ( 6%)    .  -  ,   /     (,   ). 
:
1.     ?    6%   -    ?
2.   ?     ? ,   1.01.2009 -    (  )
3.    - ? ?   ?

   ,       ... :Demonstration:

----------


## Ego

1. ,       ?  :Wink: 
2.   
3.   , ,    31.12

----------


## .

1. .   
2.   ,   4   
3.  .    31

----------


## traiton

?

----------


## Ego



----------


## traiton

> 1. .


     ?

----------


## Ego



----------


## traiton

....      ,  ...    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?





> ?


 , ,

----------


## Ego

,     ,

----------


## traiton

,       ,   ,  ?

----------


## Ego



----------


## traiton

[QUOTE=.;52216313]1. .   
2.   ,   4   
[QUOTE]
  20  ,    ?

----------


## Ego

> 20  ,    ?


25

----------


## traiton

!   -      ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

,   ,

----------


## traiton

..    ,          -       ?
        ,    6%           ?

----------


## Ego

> ..    ,          -       ?


    - 



> ,    6%           ?

----------


## traiton

!            ?

----------


## Ego

-11

----------


## traiton

,        ,   ....

----------


## Ego

-11

----------


## traiton

.....   -     ?

----------


## Ego

1.   
2.      
3.

----------


## traiton

!  ... ....

----------


## rainy

.   ,       . 

1)      6%,   , ,     . 
,   2009            .   ,   ,    . , ,    ,            (),  ? ,  ,    ,      .


2)     ,    ?    -     ?

 .

----------


## efreytor

*rainy*,      ...

----------


## .

> ,            (),  ?


   ,    .         :Smilie: 



> ,    ?


        .

----------


## efreytor

> .


 30

----------


## rainy

> ,    .


,       4(),       ,       30      ,        .          ... 

*efreytor*,  :
92.31.1      
92.31.22  , , , ,      ,    .

 -          /  . 

  .

----------


## .

> ,       4(),       ,       30      ,        .          ...

----------


## NataIya

.
, , .    -  - ,       3,      ,   ,     .         ?  .

----------


## Ego

> 3,      ,


    ?
-  ?
-      ?
-    ?

----------


## AveMaria

!

  ,       ,   ,     '.
    -,  ,       ,   '     6 ,            '        ?

   :

52.3      ,    

52.42.1   ,    

52.42.2    

52.61    

52.61.2  ,     , ,    
( .  1/2007 , .    22.11.2007 N 329-)

52.63     

  ,       52.63  ?        ...

 :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------


## AveMaria

> 


 '   ?  ?   ,  ?

----------


## efreytor

52.61.2...

----------


## AveMaria

> 52.61.2...


 !  -    '    ?!

----------


## .

.  ,

----------


## efreytor

http://nalog.consultant.ru/online/?r...se=NBU;n=34086

----------


## AveMaria

> 52.61.2...


     (+  -)        ,      ?

----------


## efreytor

*AveMaria*,    ...     ..         .....  ?              ...       ...........

----------


## AveMaria

> *AveMaria*,    ...     ..         .....  ?              ...       ...........


,    ...

----------


## efreytor

*AveMaria*,   ...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
     ....     ,

----------


## efreytor

52.1   52.2     52.3    52.4   52.5    52.6

----------

> *AveMaria*,   ...  
>      ....     ,


 ,

----------


## efreytor

**,       
52.42.1   ,

----------


## AveMaria

> **,       
> 52.42.1   ,


 !

----------


## efreytor

*AveMaria*,     52.4    ...

----------


## AveMaria

> *AveMaria*,     52.4    ...


  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

52.62           
52.42

----------


## AveMaria

> 52.62           
> 52.42


c :Smilie:

----------

! ,  : 
    ( -).  -   . /  .      . .     ,  / -  .       ?
 ,    ,  ,   .- ,   ,      . ?

 .

----------


## efreytor

..-   .
  ..-    
              ""    ..

----------


## _

.    ?    ()       ?          .     .    ?  ,    (    ..),   ,         . 
,  .  :Redface:

----------


## Feminka

> ()       ?






> ,    (    ..),   ,         .

----------


## _

.      (),    .       . ,        .             ,     .

----------


## .

*_*,  ,           ?        ?     ?
         -     ?

----------


## _

> *_*,  ,           ?        ?     ?
>          -     ?


    ,    ( ).    ,      .   ,    .     1,   , . 8.1   .      .       . ,      .

----------


## .

,        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> ,        ?


.    )

----------


## .

.   ,

----------


## _

> .   ,

----------


## .

-  ,     ,    ,              .
  ,      :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## _

> -  ,     ,    ,              .
>   ,


 ,       :Redface: 
      .    ?

----------


## .

,      -  ,

----------


## _

> ,      -  ,


 ,   - . 
  ...?

----------


## .

,    ,     ,    .

----------


## _

> ,    ,     ,    .


          ?   ?

----------


## EugeneD

-, ,         -     ,   ! "  "  -  .     ,     ...

----------


## _

> -, ,         -     ,   ! "  "  -  .     ,     ...


         )))

----------


## efreytor

*_*,         ...      ...

----------


## _

> *_*,         ...      ...


  - ,         .  . ,   ...

----------


## .

? !   .

----------


## efreytor

*.*,     ,          ??  ?  ,,,  ,           ?   144

----------


## osa-w

, !    93.05,   , ,    .  ??    ,    ,     .     ? .

----------


## .

.   
  6%

----------


## osa-w

.   ?.

----------


## .

,

----------


## SSS

!      ,      .       ,  ,     .      ,  / ,     ,  .       ,         ( 1:3).         / ,    ,         .  ,    ,          ?   .     .

         ,   2     .     .                  ?
      ,   .

----------


## SSS

,       , . 

      ,     . 
 ,     /   ?       ?

----------


## Andyko

* SSS*,  .


> 


   ,            ,   ;



> ?


 


> 2


   ,        


> 


 ,  


> /   ?


,   __

----------


## mrstorm

!    6.   :

1.   -.   -  ,    .        -   ?       ?
2.          //?
3.        ?   ?         ?

----------


## .

1. ..       ?    ,    ?
3.  ? ,   ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

1 
3 ,,

----------


## mrstorm

> 1. ..       ?    ,    ?
> 3.  ? ,   ...


    -      ,    .               ?

----------


## .

,    6%    . -  6%   



> -   ?       ?


      ,        .    .         .   -

----------


## mrstorm

,    ""       !        ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Elen.ka

> ?


    ""  :Smilie:

----------


## mrstorm

, ,   ,         ?

----------


## .

*mrstorm*,  ,    .

----------


## mrstorm

*.*         ?           ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


     -    ,   -     -

----------


## mrstorm

!  !!!

----------


## mrstorm

:
  6%       ?       ?
     ,         ?

----------


## Andyko

;
 ;

----------

. ,     , ..    .      ?

----------


## SergeiP

, ,        ,    .
        -      :Frown:

----------


## .

.

----------

!!!!!!!!!

----------

.  .    6%  15%? -  . , , 40%. : , ,    ,      .  .

----------


## efreytor

15

----------


## teplomen

15% (             5  15 ).

 - 1.  - 1,40 . 
 6%- 0,084. 
 15% (  ) - 0,06.

----------

15% (             5  15 
      5  15%? 
 15% (  ) - 0,06-     ?
  ?!      ,    !  .

----------


## Andyko

> 5  15%?


       ,     .

----------


## Ego

> 5  15%?


 ,         



> 15% (  ) - 0,06-     ?


1,40 - 1,00 = 0,40 * 15% = 0,06

----------


## efreytor

> 15% (  ) - 0,06.


   ...       ...  :Wink:

----------


## Ego

> ...


 ,         :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> ,


 ...   ....  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*,    ....    " ",   ,     :Smilie:

----------

,   .  15%,   ?         .      15%?

----------


## Ego

,  15%    :yes:

----------


## Andyko

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/162532/

----------



----------


## Erempit

!         .      .  . .       .

----------


## ktoto

!    ,   -      .. , ,         (. , . ),   ?   .  .

----------


## efreytor

...    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ktoto

, Efreytor.

----------


## efreytor

...

----------

> .  .    ,      .)   .   . ,    .
> 
> 1.	 .    15%.    1%  ,     15%   -.       5%-10%.  1%     15%   -.
> 2.	 .    - ? ,     . 
> 3.	   .     .    .           .
> 4.	     ?        .   ?           ?    -    ?
> 5.	 .       20     ,    .     .
> 6.	.           .
> 7.	.    .      .  .         ,   , ..    (18 %).   ,    . , ,       , ..    .  ? , ,   ?     ?  ,   ?     ,    .
> ...

----------


## efreytor

> 


  ?         ...

----------


## Romawka

!   .  ,    .     ,  " ,     ...?"     . .

----------


## efreytor

> 


... ..(  )

----------


## ktoto

, ,   -    ? .

----------


## Andyko

,      ,     ,   
...

----------

,   .      ,     ,  :        ?     , ,                ?     ?  ?   ?        ,   ,          ,           ,      ?       ?   ,    ,           ?   ,    ! ))

----------


## Andyko

> ?





> 





>

----------


## Feminka

> ?


 
   ,

----------

,  1         ,        ?    ?     ,    ?        .    ,          ...

----------


## efreytor

> 1         ,


    ?  ?

----------

20.02.2009   "       "         04.12.2008

    ,     ,

----------


## .

> 20.02.2009   "       "         04.12.2008


        .



> 


   ,  ? 
 ,         .

----------

,

----------


## volfman

> http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/162532/


,      ?...

----------


## .

85.3

----------



----------


## EugeneD

-    ,     ...  -  : , , ...

----------


## efreytor

> 


     ..       ..

----------


## greed

!

   , .
  ,   :

"         /       46  . ,        .  ()         46  .  ,           ,      .
   ,                       46  .."

  -    ?            /.

2.  ,    ,  31    ?         ?

3.        ,   ,     46?

----------


## Larik

, . ,33. http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...F1%F2%E8%EA%E8
1.   ,      .   2,02,09 .
2. ,    ,      .

----------


## AveMaria

!

  ,       2009,    ,     ,    ,   ..            -,     !? 
  ,       , ,   ..!?

----------


## efreytor

> 






> -,     !?


 



> ,       , ,   ..!?

----------


## AveMaria

> 


      ,       , .. 7274 . 40 ,     , ..       ?    ?

----------


## efreytor

> , ..       ?


...        



> ?


        ...    ..
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=228141

----------


## AveMaria

> ...        
>         ...    ..
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=228141


   !
   ,       ?!         ?!

----------


## efreytor

> ?!


 ..



> ,       ?!


  ,   %   ,    ...    ....

----------


## ˸

> ?!


     5,  ,

----------

,   ,      ,      .

----------


## AveMaria

> ,   ,      ,      .


..     ,  ?!        ?!
 :Smilie:

----------

,  ,    ,    - .    .

----------


## Feminka

> ?!

----------


## AveMaria

, ,    -     ?
   :
1)  31      
2)  20         -    1110018
3)  30      
3)  30             (   ).
5)  30       .
 30             (   ).

  ,       ,        20 ,     ,     -   ?!

         ?
  , ,  ,  ..    ,      ... :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

> -   ?!


...  = 0



> 3)  30


 1 



> (   ).


     ..      



> ?


       ..   3

----------


## AveMaria

> ...  = 0
>  1 
>      ..      
>        ..   3


..   ,            ,          , ?!

  ,           -    1110018,     ,       , !?   -  !?

----------


## efreytor

> , ?!


             ...       ?  :Big Grin: 


> ,           -    1110018,     ,       , !?   -  !?


 ...   ...               ..   .....               .

----------


## AveMaria

> ...       ?  ...   ...               ..   .....               .


      ,        ?    -    ,     !? :Smilie: 

   ,     !

----------


## efreytor

> -    ,     !?


     -  "" 



> ,


http://www.klerk.ru/blank/119606/

----------

> -  "" 
> http://www.klerk.ru/blank/119606/


   ! ,   ,           :Smilie: )))))

 :Smilie:  
     ?

----------


## AveMaria

> -  "" 
> http://www.klerk.ru/blank/119606/


   () :Smilie:  :yes:

----------

!  .
  ()  2008 .  .  .      2 ,  4.   ,  .        ?   ,        ,    ,     .    2-3    .     ,     .    ,         .  ,     )

 ,   ,         ,      .          .   ?

----------


## EugeneD

[QUOTE
* ,   ,         ,      .          .   ?*[/QUOTE]  ,  !  ,  ,         .         ,  "" ,  -  !    -   ,  ...      ,   - ,  .

----------

...    ""  ...   ,   ,  - 5 ,  ,    ,  ...       "" ? ,     " ",   ,   ...
, , ,  ,       ?   ?    ?

----------

,    ,    ?    ,          -  ""    ...
,    ,             .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  ,       ?   ?    ?


,           .



> ,    ,    ?


,       .  . ,  -    ,  ,         ,   .



> ,    ,             .


  /  ?   ?

----------


## rr-irina

, ..    .        .        .    52.23 (  ),   .     ?
1.   ()     -3;    
   (       ). .

----------


## .

.   ,     .         
   ,       .     ,

----------


## Bondi

> ,    ,    ?


   10 , ...   -  ?    ,   ,       ,   "".

----------


## .

- .
  .

----------


## ˸

> ""    ...


       ...

----------

> 10 , ...   -  ?    ,   ,       ,   "".


...     - ?    ?     ?




> - .
>   .


.,    ?      ,     ?




> ...


  ,     , ?

    ,       )

----------


## .

23  .        .

----------


## ˸

> ?


        ,  65.... ,     ...        (        )...      16   ...

----------

!    ,      .                ,.  ,          .     -          (1)  ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


...  -  ,  ,      



> -


 -      ;  -   



> (1)  ?


,   ,  ?

----------

" 2010     ()          ,   ,    2011   34%     (    )."
,    ,  ,   6%  15%      ?     ?

----------


## .



----------


## .

6  15%    ,   ,

----------

,     )))))) :Wow:

----------

,        (,  , )      ?

----------


## Feminka

**,     "  "...

----------

, ,   (    )
1.  ,       ,     .   ,      ?    ,      ? 
2.        2010 ?

----------


## .

1.   ,     ?         ?
2.

----------


## Alexuc

.   ,        ..      :
1.     ?
2.  ,      ?
3             ,  ?
4.           ?  -  ,   " "?  .
5.       ,     ,     ? 
6.          ?
   .

----------


## ˸

1. 
2. -, -
3.      
4.,  
5.  
6.   ,

----------


## Alexuc

! !        .    .

----------


## mrstorm

:
   2009 .   ,     .    2009    .      ,   :
1. 6%  .
2.      10 000 
3.      .? -                   2009 .  ,      !

----------


## .



----------


## mrstorm

*.*,      ?    ?

----------

> :
>    2009 .   ,     .    2009    .      ,   :
> 1. 6%  .
> 2.      10 000 
> 3.      .? -                   2009 .  ,      !


,  6%         12  (     ).      :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*mrstorm*,     


> (        )     ,    .

----------


## Julliette29

! -,          .    ,  ,   .    !

   .    -   ,   40 ,      ,  .  ,     , ,           ( ).  ,      .  ,   .   .       ,        .
   .   . ,   ,    ?       -   .   ?         ? 
   ,         "  ",    ,  "    ".      ,  ,         4 .  ,   -,       (  ,   -   ...)
    .            30 ..          .      ? ,           ,              . 
 !  ,  -  ,          .
,

----------


## Feminka

> ,        .


   ,    .



> ,


 ,    .

----------


## EugeneD

,        !  ,     ,   ,   2010              ( - , 1507   ,  ...),     .

----------


## Julliette29

EugeneD, .

----------

! , , .
   -,       ,      ?         ,      ?     ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

?

----------


## Andyko

,   


> 


,             -

----------



----------

,         . , -       ,

----------


## .

**,    ,    .         ,

----------

:
   -.    -,  -  .     .
       :
1.        -
2.                .
  :        ? ,   -,            .        ...

 ?

----------


## .

-      .

----------

..  !
         -             . ?

----------


## .

-         -

----------

:
 -        .
     ( ,  72.20)  .  ?   -        .

----------


## .

> -        .


  .   .
           ,   .

----------

,     -,             .        ?

  ,       -     .             ,   .   ,  -   .

----------


## .

> ,     -,


   .        .       .
         - ,

----------

.  .     .  :yes:

----------


## ZXR

,   ,  :Smilie:    - . (    :Smilie: )

, ,    ,      (   ,    ,     :Frown:  ) :

      ,   -    ,   ..         ().      :
52.43       
50.2      
50.30.2    ,   
52.42   
52.45.4      (    )
52.47.3      
52.48.13   ,     
52.48.24     
52.48.32      ,   
52.48.34   ,     ,     ,  

1.  .       ,        .    ,        -      ,          ,            () ,      ?
2.       6%,   ,        ? 2.2     - ,    ? 2.3  ,        ,   ?         ,   -    - ,    ,           ,     .
3.       ** ** ,           ,          ,    ,    ,    ? 3.2       52.43(, ),              24001? 3.3     .. **  ?
4.     ,     (-    ?),      **  ,  ..    ,           ? 4.2   ,       ,   ?
5.        -     ? 5.1  ,                ?

     !

----------


## .

1.     .   5-         ,     
2.  .          ?       ,   ,            ,     
3.  -    ,    ,    
4.      
5.      ,

----------


## ZXR

> 3.  -    ,    ,


  ,  - ** ,      52.4(    ** ).    ?   52.12?




> 4.


     -   "" ?

, ,    3.2, 3.3  5.1

..     ...      ..  :Frown:

----------


## .

.        .      :Wink:  
      ,       ,   ?   :Frown: 



> -   "" ?


     ,      .
    -   ,     :Wink: 
       ,   ,    54-.   ,  .

----------


## ZXR

> **    ,   ,    54-.   ,  .


..  ,    ( , ),   ,       ?
..   ,        ..  :Wow:

----------


## .

, .

----------


## ZXR

...  :Smilie:    !      .  :Redface:

----------


## Enotvk

.        + - 47%.     10 000 .     10 000  4700     5300?    10 000 ,   4700  -?

----------


## .

13%,       
   ?         26%,     14%.    15%.  39%

----------


## Enotvk

- 13%,   - 34% (-  1  2011  -      26%,       2,9%,         2,1%,         3%.).   10 000  1300,   8700.  3400 - ?

----------


## .

2011 ,   2010. ,   ,

----------


## Enotvk

,    .

----------


## Enotvk

"          (  )".   ?     -     ?    -     ?  ...     ?

----------


## .

.  .   0,2%  ,    .
 ,

----------


## Enotvk

,   !

----------

!
, , .
1.      ,       (),         :
   ,   ,  1000,   1400.
2.      ,      ?
3.     ,      - ?

----------


## .

1.      ?    ,    ?   :Wow: 
2.     .         ,     
3.    .        ,     .

----------


## dmmb

15% ,       .     (6% )   . 

 :Smilie: 

        -       :Love:

----------


## .

,

----------


## dmmb

.       :yes: 

           ?

----------


## .



----------


## dmmb

. -             :Frown: 

 :Frown: 

       .     ,     :Frown:               .

----------


## .

*dmmb*,   ,    .    .       . 
     ,    .        .
        -  ,     . ..     -

----------


## ZXR

:



> ... 1     21.03.2005.  1031-   -         -     , **        - .
> 
> ...,   ,  ,   **     ( ),          ** .
> 
> ... ,        **  (   ,  ,  ,      ),     . 2 . 346.28,               5           ,      .


     ,         - . ,      ,         ,    -   ""  ,        ,  "" -       ?

----------


## .

*ZXR*,    ? 2006 .     10   26.3 .       .
                 .     -  .   ,          (            ,           )

----------


## ZXR

> *ZXR*,    ? 2006 .


,  ,       ,   ...  ,  ,       ...     .  :Smilie:

----------


## ZXR

,   -     ?
 "  -,  - :          ".      ?    ?

----------


## .



----------


## greed

,    () / (-09-1)    1 ?   -  2?
       "     ()    ".         /?

----------


## .

*greed*,           .       ,     ,  - .         ,     .,     .
 -   ,       - ?        ,     ?

----------


## greed

*.*, !        :Big Grin:

----------


## Rumen

,      .       .       ,  , .    ,        .
,            ?

----------


## .

.     -  .    6%

----------


## Rumen

,         .   ,     .

----------


## .

,  - . ,   -

----------


## Rumen



----------

! ,  . 
 ,   ,          . (     !).            ?    4 ...

----------


## Sofiy

.      ,    15..           ?

----------


## .

*Sofiy*,       ,         .    .

----------


## Sofiy

.  !

----------


## Olgenna

, ,      15 %                ?     2011,    .  - 0,  - 0.   2-    ,  . ,  1-    .      ?             ?

----------


## .

3   .     



> ?

----------

, ,         ,       ,        ?      ?   - ,  .  15%.

----------


## .

.

----------


## Olgenna

> 3   .


.   :        ,   ,      .            ?

----------

:           .        ?

----------


## .

,   , , ? 
*Olgenna*,       15% ?

----------


## Olgenna

> Olgenna,       15% ?


.,  .     .  15 %     - .        .    ,   1-  2011 .  -   .

----------


## .

.        1 ,

----------


## spd347

:     6%,     ,    .    2000 . ru (  ,      )    ,     ,   "   ",  ,    20   . - ,  ,   ?     -     -      ?

   !

----------


## .

.

----------


## spd347

.  ,    ,         ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## spd347

*.*,   !

----------

(, , ) -    5 ,     .           .      .      -         ?      ?     ?     ?   :   09  2011.                ?(  ).  !!!!

----------


## .

** ,           . 



> 09  2011.


       ,  .   ,             5 .

----------


## Ulianka

.  .             ?

 ,      01.06,           ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .       .   ,   ,    
         ,                
    ,      2    ,        .



> ,      01.06,           ?


 ,

----------


## TRIAN

> 01.06,           ?


     , , ....   :Wink: 
, ...

----------


## Ulianka

,        ?   ?
     2    ,    ?

----------


## .

?       .     



> ,      2    ,


     , .

----------

!  !!     !      !     !

----------


## En-en

:Smilie: 
  ,      .         .
      ,       -   ,   .  ,        .      ?        ? -       . 
     ?   ? 
 ,   - ,          ? 
            -    ?       .

----------


## .

**,       
*En-en*,   ?

----------


## En-en

> *En-en*,   ?


  .  6%.    .

----------


## masurka

,      ,  ,  ,    .
 :   ,      (, ,  )     , ,     :
1.   ,              ,            ?
2.  -   ,    ,      ?  ,       . 
3.          ? (  ,     ).  ?
     ,    . 
   -    ,     .              ?

----------


## .

*En-en*,         .      .
      ?     .        -

----------


## .

*masurka*, 
1.          (     ,     ),        
2.    ?      ? -   .

----------


## En-en

> *En-en*,         .      .
>       ?     .        -


  .
     . 
    .            ?       -          ? ,  ?

----------


## masurka

> *masurka*, 
> 1.          (     ,     ),


,     .      ?  ,    ,  .    ,          ,    ? 




> *masurka*, 
> 2.    ?      ? -   .


          ,        ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .                  .           .

----------


## En-en

! 
*.*,   !

----------

. , .    (),    ,  .   .     .     .    . .      .     (   )  840 . ., -    .        .     -    .     ?       -  ?

----------


## .

.   6

----------

.     .  ..
, :
1.   .      +  ?   .    -  ,      ?  -  ? 
2.      .         ?     ,         .  ?
3.         .  .   - ?

.

----------


## saigak

1.,    ...
2.,     -  ,    -    .
3..

----------

. , ,    :

1.  ,           ?.        .     ,    ? 

2.     (),     ,        ?         ?

3.  -?  ,    .

----------


## saigak

1.    ,       \ ,    .
2.   .
3.    .
 :Smilie:

----------

!

----------


## 1

,         ,     ,     ,             1      2 .       ?      ,               1 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

>

----------

!      ,   ,                                   .

----------


## Feminka

1     ,    ,

----------

!

----------


## 1

> 


       ,       :Redface:

----------


## TRIAN

* 1*, 


> 


    ,    ""


,

----------

.
  6%.
    2 ...   ,               ,    ..          ?     ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,    ..


 



> ?






> ?


  :Smilie:   ,

----------

...    ...  ...     ...         -...        (   )  ...   ,     .. ...       ?       ?  .

----------


## .

> 


    ?    ? 
       .        .

----------

.
      . ,         ,    ?   ...          (  )?     - ?        -    -   ?.

----------


## saigak

. . .

----------

! , .     6%      .   .  ,     .  ,   -  ,  .  10000 .    .      .      .      . , , ,  .       -  ?   ?  ,       ?      ? .

----------


## Storn

> .


 



> -  ?


,       :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> .      .


 



> -  ?   ?


     .    .   .    18%

----------

.    -  .          ?       .? ..       ?

----------


## saigak

- .
 "",         ...

----------

!
, .    (6%).     2011    .     2011 .        3   1,2,3   4039,89.          9 , .. ,     .    3  50 . .            ?

!

----------


## ZZZhanna

50 000*6%=3 000
50%  3000 = 1500
4039,89 > 1500 =>   1500 .

----------

:         3  4039,89+4039,89+4039,89=12119,67,     3 : ,, ,        ?         ,              ?

----------


## EugeneD

, , , ZZZhanna ...    .       -     1500,      ,    .

----------

, ,   !    ,        (  ,     . ).    ,     .    ?           , ..    ,    ?    ,   (     )    ?     ,    ?

!

----------

EugeneD, , ,      500 000 .,     :

1.500 000*6%=30 000
2.30 000*50%=15 000
3.30 000-4039,89  30 000 - 12119.67

 ,        ,  1 , , 9   .     9 , .   1  0,00,  0,00  9  50,000 .,   0,00+0,00+50 000=50 000.

   ,   ?     ? 4039,89   3    12119,67  3 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,       3  4039,89 .     .      ,   ,   50%   . 50% = 1500,       1500.
      ,     .       .            ( ).

----------


## GolDenLiliya

.
, .      ,  -  (,   )?  +,    ,    . .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## GolDenLiliya

*Andyko*,   :Smilie:    ,   ..., ,  -  , ...

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

! , ,      6%  9    .  :
1  -  ;
 -  ;
9  -  186160,00 . (   ,   ).
    110000,00 .  1        .

   ( )

,, - 4040,00     20.04
,, - 4040,00     20.07
,, - 4040,00     20.10.

      . . - 4040,00

, ,          . .  9 .

----------

,    ,  . .  ,     ,  .       ?     ?

----------


## .

**,     ,   .




> ,     ,  .       ?


.

----------

!  ,   19.10.2011 ( 52.46.6, 52.33.2, 52.4)    ,      , ..      . :    5-            ,                     ?          ?

----------


## Storn

....

----------

> ....


    .       ?       ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

> ,


        52.46.6   -   ; 2) 52.33.2       3) 52.4

----------


## Andyko

**,                     ;

----------


## 84

! , ,         ?   .  (6%).     2011 ,    2011      3 .    2012       ,      2011? .

----------


## saigak

> 2012

----------


## .

. ..  
 ,     ?           ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## klin

-
    -   ,    ,       ,  ,          /  .
          ,        / .
     : 
1)	       ?
2)	        ,     : 
52.48.13          ,       

52.48.3             ,     

52.5                  
52.50                
52.50.3                

3)	      ,    ,         .    ,      ,       ,        ,        346.29   :   ,      ,    ,       ,        5    
4)	    (     )
5)	       /   
.

----------


## .

.  ,    ,

----------


## klin

,   .        ,          ?

----------


## .

?     ,

----------


## TRIAN

> ?


  ,       ,     ,       ...

----------


## klin

/  ,      ?   52.50.3       ,

----------


## .

.

----------


## klin

,    ! 
       ,

----------


## .

-   - .          1  2012 .      2.5 . 30

----------


## klin



----------


## .

,

----------


## klin

,      ?      /,

----------


## ViOr

klin

1.      ,    ""   .   -   ,         ,           .
2.        - 52.50.3
3.      ,           .    ,   ,      ,          .
4.    - ,     ...
5.       .     /       ..      .,    ,    - (  ).

.

----------


## klin

> ,          .


     ,          ?

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## klin

,         ,      ,         -  ,                 .          . :Frown: 
       .

----------


## klin

,     ,   ,               .

----------


## Andyko

*klin*,    ?



> ,


  ""?

----------


## klin

> ""?


 . 441

----------


## .

,     ,     / .

----------


## Andyko

/ ,

----------


## klin

> ,     ,     / .


           ,   .      ,       ,           ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## klin



----------

! , , .     ().     .   . ,    ? 
1 .    .    ,            ..    ?  ?.     ?    .  
2                  .   .   -   ,  .         -  . . .          ?

   .

----------


## .

?

----------

, ..  ,        . ..   - .

----------


## .

, 




> ,            ..    ?


     ,      ?    ,    ,      





> -  . . .


 
      2012

----------

,   ,     .      . ,    .   ,    -    , ..   .    ,           -  .     , ..     .        .  -  ?

, ,          .

----------


## .

,

----------

.   .  .

  ,    ,        .    ,      . 

    ,   ,     .     ,     4-5 . .  ,   ( )     ,   , ..      (Z-  .)? 

!

----------


## .

> ,   ,     .


  " "?       
       ,

----------

.
 . .          ,       (   ).     ,   .  ,        ,             (   ,    ,        2.      2
( .    28.11.2005 N 621-88)
2.        2,       1   -    :Smilie:  -  ,     ?    ?  ,      ,     ,                      ?    ,                    -  (  )    (),     ()           ,    ,       ()-1 ,   (  ) - 2 ?    ,      ,     ,    (    ),    ?                 ?     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     1  .        ,        ,       ,   54-.   -  ,     ,     .         ,    ,    .

----------

> ,     1  .        ,        ,       ,   54-.   -  ,     ,     .         ,    ,    .


   54- ,         ,    ,       ()        -              ...    -          ,         ...    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  , .

----------


## Geirby161

! , ,          .        .      --. 
            ,            ,        ,    ,        ,                 ,  ,     ,            .   .     (     ),     ,        .    8.      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.   .        ,  ...        -,     .

----------


## .

> 


 .      ?      ?       ,        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Geirby161

,    ,      . ,       ,             --,   ,       .    ,

----------


## Geirby161

> ,        ?

----------


## .

?   ,   10 ,  10          .        ,      
   ,          
         2.   .         
         ,           :Embarrassment:

----------


## Geirby161

-2?         (   ).    -2  :
 ,       ()       ,         -2.
  ,         -    .  ,   -   ,                 .    ,  ,

----------


## .

> -2?


   ,  ,       ,     .




> ,         -    .


   -  ?  - .     ,   .    10           .      




> ,   -   ,                 .


,  .

----------

